# The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs!



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*I wish I had had this when I first started reading on these forums. Unfortunately I had to learn everything the hard way… ahhhh search button*
*The Performance Tuning Guide for Noobs!*
Want to get more power out of your car but have no idea where to start? Here I have compiled a comprehensive list of what *I* think the best order to do your performance upgrades. (and I will be doing all my upgrades in this order too







)


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

*I)	Basics*
So everyone knows that their car has a 2.0T FSI engine because you’re in the 2.0T FSI Engine Forum. But what does that terminology mean? Well let’s break it down into pieces. 
2.0 means a 2.0L engine, meaning that the engine displaces 2.0 liters of air every complete revolution. More info on that here (http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question685.htm). 
The “T” means that the engine is turbocharged (in the case of our engine, a K03 Turbo to be specific). More info on turbocharging here (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbocharger). 
Lastly, the FSI means that this engine uses Fuel Stratified Injection. More info on that here (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasoline_direct_injection). 
So what does this mean for you, the eager tuner? It means that the easiest and most effective way to get more power from this engine is by changing parts that affect the turbo to be more efficient, increasing the boost on the turbo, or even changing it out. Let’s get started



_Modified by neoletrix at 10:38 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

*II)Basic Mods*
*1.	Chipping*
If you are going to go down the road of performance tuning, the ABSOLUTE first thing you have to do is get your ECU reflashed. Not only is it by far the best “bang for your buck”, but it is also a crucial foundation for upgrades to come. I’m not going to get too far into chipping here, simply because there are many many many many threads that already deal with this. Here is a link to one of the most thorough 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3574939
*2.Downpipe/Exhaust*
Your next move is going to be a high-flowing downpipe or a full turbo-back exhaust. Here you have many options. The minimalist approach would be to simply replace the downpipe and keep your stock cat-back exhaust. 
_____#1: ATP downpipe: This downpipe is the cheapest, but has no Catalytic Converter… so beware of that if you want a CAT. $370. 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI.
_____#2: Eurosport: This downpipe is 3” and has a steel catalytic converter, but it does not state what number the CAT is. $475. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3679424.
_____#3: APR: The one I’m getting, it is a high quality downpipe from a reputable company, has a stainless steel CAT, and mates with the stock exhaust. $640.
http://goapr.com/VW/products/a....html#
I wouldn’t venture into the ebay “realm”. There is no way to know what kind of quality downpipe you are getting, and although you may save money in the short-run, in the long run it’ll probably end up costing you.
Then there is the full "turbo-back" exhaust, which includes a downpipe and a cat-back exhaust. There is a large selection of these as well
_____#1: Milltek: Milltek produces a 2.75" full turbo-back exhaust for the MkV GTI and GLI for a competitive price. $899.
http://www.stratmosphere.com/m...w.htm
_____#2:Eurosport: Probably one of the cheapest full turbo-back exhausts on the market, and from a reputable brand as well. $975. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3795051
_____#3:GHL: Good price, full 3" turbo-back exhaust. $1,025.
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...cfeaf
_____#4:APR: Pricy, but it takes full advantage of chip-tuning for maximum gains. comes in two versions, stealth and sport. $1349.
http://goapr.com/VW/products/a....html

*3.	Intake*
A lot of people may tell you that an intake isn’t worth your money, but it does give more power, creates a nice sound, and with proper tuning (you should be chipped already!) you can get significant gains.
_____#1: K&N Drop-In Filter: The cheapest option, just “drop it in”. You may get minimal gains here. $47. http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...de083.
_____#2: Neuspeed: The cheapest of the tubular intakes, I’m sure it has decent gains but I don’t know about the quality. $199. http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...de083.
_____#3: Carbonio: Fancy-looking carbon fiber case and whatnot… but it’s really just a drop in filter with a cool looking cover. Very popular, however. $249. 
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=2634.
_____#4: Evoms: One of the most expensive intakes, but it looks great and has dyno-proven gains. $299. 
http://evoms.com/marketplace/V...47%7D
_____#5: VF: At the same price range of the evoms intake is the VF intake. It is tubular as well, and definitely has a quality build and it's referred to by them as a "short ram cold air intake". They claim 10-15hp, but I haven't seen any dyno's of this. Please post if you have them. $299. http://www.vf-accessories.com/...t.php
*(4. Diverter Valve)*
After these "basic" mods, you might want to invest in an upgraded DV. The OEM Diverter Valves are prone to failure, and even more so with these mods. 
_____#1: Forge: Forge makes a great DV, time tested, wallet friendly, and reliable. $225.
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=2157
_____#2: BSH: BSH makes a DV kit that replaces the OEM DV and relocates it to a much better position. $322.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1 

_Modified by neoletrix at 11:52 AM 4-22-2008_


_Modified by neoletrix at 11:00 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

*III) Advanced Mods*
*1. Fuel Pump*
Before you go and make any more big power modifications to your car, invest in an aftermarket fuel pump. Not only is it necessary for cars that have a high HP output, but by itself it will provide added performance. There's two big ones right now, the APR fuel pump, and the Autotech fuel pump.
_____#1: Autotech: Wayyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than the alternative, and it has relatively good reviews, although some have claimed that it seizes. $349.
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...4da56
_____#2: APR: Wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more expensive than the alternative, but it's APR and dyno-proven. $1099.








http://goapr.com/VW/products/fsi_fuel_pump.html
*2. Intercooler*
Essential for BT, and a great upgrade on its own, an intercooler will boost your car's performance by being more efficient at keeping the temperatures down.
____#1 APR: Once again, APR delivers a high quality product, but quality costs. $1049.
http://goapr.com/VW/products/intercooler_mkv.html
*3. B i g T u r b o*
The final frontier. This is the ULTIMATE mod for your car. Replacing the stock K03 turbo for a bigger one is almost like putting a larger engine in your car. 
_____#1: APR offers the most popular kit for "Stage III", although it is pretty pricey. $varies. 
http://goapr.com/VW/products/stage3_trans20t.html
_____#2: KMD: KMD offers a K04 kit for a good price for those who want just a bit more power from your turbo. $3295.
http://kmdtuning.com/store/ind...=1109
_____#3: ATP: ATP offers a GT3071R kit for a great price with amazing power gains. This is where major major power gains are to be found. $3000.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
*(4. Water/Meth Injection)*
A completely standalone upgrade, water meth injection is pretty much a mod that "changes" your fuel to a higher octane by injecting a mix of water/meth into it. Kits are sold on various websites and they have proven dyno gains of up to 22whp!!! $489.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1

_Modified by neoletrix at 10:54 AM 4-23-2008_


_Modified by neoletrix at 8:17 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

*IV) Theoretical Gains (unproven/untested)*
Even after you have gone BT(or even if you haven't), there are still many many many mods that could improve your car's performance
*1. Fuel Injectors*
Not much use to get larger fuel injectors without a New Pump or a bigger turbo, but they could still get some kind of performance gains.
Links coming soon.
*2. Camshaft*
Theoretically should provide more power, but no one has done any testing that I know of yet, and the gain/price ratio won't be too good considering how expensive cams are for these cars...
Links coming soon.
*3. Internals*
Forged Pistons and Rods can create more hp, but once again, there are no dyno's or testing to confirm this.
Links coming soon.
*4. Spark plugs?!*
A cheap mod to make, and according to swiftmotorsports these spark plugs are "spark plugs that require less voltage to spark, burns fuel more efficiently, sparks at leaner air/fuel mixtures, and delivers higher horsepower and better gas mileage." $38.
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...95262


_Modified by neoletrix at 6:26 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

*V. Non-horsepower parts*
Although the following parts do not directly affect the horsepower/torque of your engine, they will still provide you with better performance.
*1. Clutch*
*2. LSD*
*3. Short Shifter*


_Modified by neoletrix at 6:30 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

for the intakes you for got VF here is the linkhttp://www.vf-accessories.com/...t.php
and awe for down pipes http://www.awe-tuning.com/page....cfm?


_Modified by U.G.MKV at 11:44 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (U.G.MKV)*

thx ill add that


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

-dbilas intake 
Forge also offer intake for (K03turbo) 2.0TFSI 200hp engine and for (K04turbo) Audi S3 265hp and Seat Leon Cupra 240hp.











_Modified by iSot at 9:35 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (iSot)*

I'll add that as well. phew! lots of diff intakes.
Can anyone suggest more full Turbo-back exhausts?


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

Milltek, SuperSprint, ROAR








TBE for 2.0TFSI MKV Golf GTI
Milltek 
http://www.millteksport.com/ex...d=159
SuperSprint
http://www.supersprint.com/a_p...ol111
ROAR
http://www.donsilencioso.com/i...r/eng/


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (iSot)*

Added the Milltek exhaust, expanded on several of the Part IV items, and Created Part V: Non-power related parts


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

forgot BORLA Cat-Back and Downpipe


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

More intakes:
AEM http://www.aempower.com/ViewPr...=1281
Forge http://www.forgemotorsport.com...IND02
ATP http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
DV replacements:
BSH relocation kit http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
ATP relocation (requires ATP intake) http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (JaxACR)*

Oh yeah, and how about this for the advanced section:
Snow Performance water meth injection http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (JaxACR)*

Thanks Jax, I added the water/meth to the advanced mods (god i can't believe i forgot that!), and I also added the BSH DV. However, I'm not really looking to add any more intakes, unless they have a different performance gains or are in a different price range. Which reminds me... I need to add the DBilas intake!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (neoletrix)*

Should definitely add KMD k04 kit also


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Performance Tuning Guide for noobs! (gtiiiiiiii)*

added the k04 kit and the gt3071R kit under Big Turbo section


----------



## S3A4Tom (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, that's quite an extensive list of parts well done for the research! Some tidy parts there... Maybe add uprated intercoolers?
can I ask why you recommend flashing or chipping the ECU before adding any of the hardware? The new hardware installed would give the ECU different and specific parameters to work to, so for best results it is recommended you have a rolling road remap after hardware installed... "Flashing or chipping" an ECU you is a terrible way to get more power as as it disregards a lot of the sensor readings and can have a negative impact on the life of the engine. 
All in all good thread mate 👍


----------

